# Goat lost voice



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

My goats was hollering at me and I couldn't figure out why so after checking everything, I left her alone. The next day, she had no voice. That was about 2 weeks ago and she still makes no noise. She doesn't even try to make a noise. I know they can lose their voices, but this seems extremely long. I'm kinda missing her calling back to me or greeting me in the morning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...poor baby. I know as humans we can damage our vocal chords. Maybe you can try giving her a chewable vitamin c (500 mg) twice a day to help heal her up. Does she seem to be in any pain?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She may have been in heat at the time she was calling a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she keeps trying to use her voice, it won't heal. Even if nothing is coming out. It will take time, unless she was hit in the vocal cord and cause major damage there.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks! I don't see any signs of an external injury, so will try some chewable vitamin C. Doesn't seem in pain, and I guess it's a good thing she's not trying to talk at all if that means she'll heal faster. She has really been spending a lot of time licking her salt block
Her daughter is penned with her and is also not making any noise. Other behaviors seem normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Hiw long do I wait before going to the vet (ugh!) What if she never gets it back?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My buck lost his voice at the beginning of rut. Too much yelling at the ladies, lol. It took him awhile to get it back, because he didn't stop yelling, just wasn't loud anymore.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mamski said:


> Hiw long do I wait before going to the vet (ugh!) What if she never gets it back?


I would save your vetting money. It will come back eventually. It will probably be squeaky and hoarse when it does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No worries, it will return with time.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## Blaziken (Nov 22, 2016)

Goats can lose their voices when calling too much. I brought a couple of 3 mos old to a day long fair...they screamed their poor little lungs out and were hoarse for a couple weeks.
Another time a yrling when the buck was here, I never heard her but she was hoarse for awhile too.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks! Her voice came back aftrr about a week and then she started hollering again and is hoarse again...guess they're not known for intelligence.


----------

